# International College of Spain



## Lore (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,
We are moving to Madrid in July and are considering the International College of Spain for our kids, aged 11 and 13. Any comments about this school? Thank you so much!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a look at the NABSS website. They are an overseeing body of international schools and certainly for me, I wouldnt entertain a school that wasnt a member 
Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have a look at the NABSS website. They are an overseeing body of international schools and certainly for me, I wouldnt entertain a school that wasnt a member
> Schools in Spain | Nabss
> 
> Jo xxx


I would usually agree with you - but looking at their website they don't do UK quals, so are really more _International_ than _British _which is what NABSS is about - British Schools in Spain

I should think that you can check with the IB examining body etc. as to what standards they achieve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I would usually agree with you - but looking at their website they don't do UK quals, so are really more _International_ than _British _which is what NABSS is about - British Schools in Spain
> 
> I should think that you can check with the IB examining body etc. as to what standards they achieve


Good point! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good point!
> 
> Jo xxx


and that was even before the second coffee 

there must be some sort of organisation that non-British international schools belong to - I shall have a bit of a research later - I have a day off :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've found this, which seems to operate along the same lines as NABBS - but for '_International_ rather than British

MAIS - Mediterranean Association of International Schools


the US Embassy also has a list of American schools in Spain

American Schools in Spain | Embassy of the United States Spain

The International College of Spain in Madrid appears on both sites


----------

